# meta tube Where to get them?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Any one know where to order these tubes from?http://shop.beekman1802.com/Beekman-1802-Stick-of-Butter-BP9.htm


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

or this would be cool....
http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0316681&ucst=t

something other than plastic for lotion.

I have been reluctant to pull plastic into our products and use the plastic push ups for lotion bars.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

They are probably custom but look like silver plastic. Wonder how they get goat milk in a butter?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

I put goat milk in my butter, but you have to use an emsulifier... they have to be plastic, anything with water or milk in metal will cause it to rust... 
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

an emusifier yes but that would then involve a preservative. Too much brain work for me today. :biggrin I used to buy a lipbalm that said goat mil lip balm but listed no emulsifier or preservative and they are a national company so always have to wonder how they do it without those two items.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

They can't be doing without, so they are either lying or fibbing....


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Would dry goat milk need a preservative?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

yes, its still milk and when you mix with liquids.. melted shea or whatever. you are reconstituting it... 
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I figured they didn't list the emulsisifer or preservative but they had to have them. I know there is something about ingredients below a certain teeny percentage or something. I list everything no matter how little.


----------

